# Speeding fines on the Costas



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This kind of links with what was being discussed in the drink driving thread, but it's specifically talking about speeding.
Holidaymakers targeted in clampdown on speeding on Costas - Telegraph


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This kind of links with what was being discussed in the drink driving thread, but it's specifically talking about speeding.
> Holidaymakers targeted in clampdown on speeding on Costas - Telegraph


Hi Pesky,
Do you drive? I do, and I would say that in the places I circulate in Spain (national, highways and all other roads), considering my judgment, only about 30% -40% do respect the speed limits. The problem of Spain – not only Trafico – is not to make new laws and rules, but to be able (or wanting) to enforce them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> Hi Pesky,
> Do you drive? I do, and I would say that in the places I circulate in Spain (national, highways and all other roads), considering my judgment, only about 30% -40% do respect the speed limits. The problem of Spain – not only Trafico – is not to make new laws and rules, but to be able (or wanting) to enforce them.


Yes, I do drive. In fact I learnt to drive in Spain, in the centre of Madrid, and have never driven in the UK.
I see quite a few people speeding, on the motorway more than anywhere else, although I would say the numbers are going down??? But I see plenty of people doing plenty of other stupid things like not indicating, overtaking where there's no visibility etc etc.

I really agree with you when you say


> The problem of Spain – not only Trafico – is not to make new laws and rules, but to be able (or wanting) to enforce them


That is SOOOO right!!


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

think it is a good idea,might get a few of the illegal brits off the road,it pisses me off that i pay my way and these idiots get away with it for years


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

when we first came over, my OH was stopped for speeding on the new Marbella - Coin road. He was apparently going 4KM over the limit, there were no signs of police, just a chap/guardia suddenly appeared in the road and pulled us over. He fined us 150€, put the money in his back pocket and sent us on our way!!!!!?????

Now we've been here a while, we often question how "legal" that was???!!! We're not law breaking types and if my OH was speeding it wouldnt have been by much and yes if he was then he accepts that he should be fined, but it was done in such an underhand way - no paperwork, no proof - nada!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> when we first came over, my OH was stopped for speeding on the new Marbella - Coin road. He was apparently going 4KM over the limit, there were no signs of police, just a chap/guardia suddenly appeared in the road and pulled us over. He fined us 150€, put the money in his back pocket and sent us on our way!!!!!?????
> 
> Now we've been here a while, we often question how "legal" that was???!!! We're not law breaking types and if my OH was speeding it wouldnt have been by much and yes if he was then he accepts that he should be fined, but it was done in such an underhand way - no paperwork, no proof - nada!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


This sounds like a typical case of third world police corruption to me. You should never have paid a traffic fine without asking for a protocol and a receipt.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eva33 said:


> This sounds like a typical case of third world police corruption to me. You should never have paid a traffic fine without asking for a protocol and a receipt.



We knew at the time it seemed odd, but without the language and being new to the country we couldnt really do much else. We were in a hire car, so we didnt want to get into trouble......

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

sensationalfrog said:


> think it is a good idea,might get a few of the illegal brits off the road,it pisses me off that i pay my way and these idiots get away with it for years


Well said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

